# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Dreambox/Digitalb/Sherbime Satelitore.

## besmiri_020

Po  kerkoj nga ju  ekspertet te me tregoni se si  hakohet Digitalbi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

besmiri,

ka dale nji karte 

abrakadabra, ku eshte hakuar digitalbi,

futeu ne intrnet tek nji sit alsat.co.uk per te mesuar me teper.

ka edhe sesion shqip.

----------


## mendimi

ka edhe nje mundesi i jep 150 euro ne vjet dhe ta japin te gatshem te hackuar

----------


## che_guevara86

mendimi ka dhene mendimin me te menduar .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## floreentin

> mendimi ka dhene mendimin me te menduar .


Dhe une keshtu mendova . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Epo te hackohet dhe digitalbi s`kisha degjuar. Po bej prova me lavatricen se mos e kthej nga bardh ne zi  ne high definition.

----------


## drague

> Epo te hackohet dhe digitalbi s`kisha degjuar. Po bej prova me lavatricen se mos e kthej nga bardh ne zi  ne high definition.


digitalbi nuk eshte enver hoxha qe nuk hakerohet mer dak.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> digitalbi nuk eshte enver hoxha qe nuk hakerohet mer dak.


Pse enver hoxha nuk hackohet? Me sa di un i kishin ven trojan ne laptopin e tij qe kishte atehere. Haha
Sa per digidalbin , sbesoj se harxhon ndonjeri dit me tu marr me te qe ta "hackoj" , besoj se mund te jete ndonji nga kto sherbimet e sateliteve qe mund ta japin falas , dhe per kte te fundit dyshoj.

----------


## drague

Po pres deri ne vere sa te me skadoj karta,masanej ma han m...
kshu menojsha dhe une ,po ja qe ja ngopen dhe digit.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un per vete akoma nuk e besoj po ka mundsi qe edhe e kane ckoduar.

----------


## ai_shoku

> Po  kerkoj nga ju  ekspertet te me tregoni se si  hakohet Digitalbi



Po prit mor dak se akoma ske hyre ne forum dhe do me hacku digitalbin.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Un per vete akoma nuk e besoj po ka mundsi qe edhe e kane ckoduar.


Conax eshte hackuar eshte 100% e sigurte per pak kohe(po per shume pak kohe) do dalin kodet ku mund te shikoni digit alb.Po deshet jua jap por kur te dalin.

----------


## besmiri_020

> Conax eshte hackuar eshte 100% e sigurte per pak kohe(po per shume pak kohe) do dalin kodet ku mund te shikoni digit alb.Po deshet jua jap por kur te dalin.




ok  kur te dalin me trego

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Conax eshte hackuar eshte 100% e sigurte per pak kohe(po per shume pak kohe) do dalin kodet ku mund te shikoni digit alb.Po deshet jua jap por kur te dalin.


Kjo histori ka qe ne 2006...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kjo histori ka qe ne 2006...


Bahhh nuk e di une di qe eshte bere hack dhe kodet do te dalin se shpejti.Te pakten keshtu thone te gjithe dhe jane burime jo pak te besueshme.

----------


## che_guevara86

Une kam qene me nje forum te tille keshtu pa dashje me shaka se nuk me interesonte shume dhe eshte e vertete qe CONAX hackohet por problemi eshte se ata i nderrojne kodet shume shpesh dhe si e tille ske ci do kodet se duhet te presesh kode te tjera .
Prandaj vete DIGITALBI thote neper reklama "Teknologjia e fundit CONAX" qe do te thote shko bliheni me pa icik XXX nese e doni per kete gje se hackimi shyn pune ketu .
Ai Dito eshte i tmerrshem per keto gjera se ka mbaruar dhe shkollen per kto gjera me duket .
Ore ca hidheni perpjete ju qe keni kodet , e merrni ne ndonje forum 100 % e sigurte .
E keni provuar apo jo kete punen e kodeve ?????????????

PS: Pse mer ca ka Digitalbi (Conax) nuk eshte bere nga njeriu , cdo gje qe eshte ketu ne toke ka dhe te keqen dhe te miren si puna e XHAXHIT qe iku per lesh dhe beri mir i shkreit :P

----------


## xhori

nje shoku im ne greqi  me tha qe digitalbin e shikon   te  hackuar, vetem se  cdo muaj  duhet ti nderroj kodet, ia ben njeri  me 5  euro

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Epo e paskam patur un gabim , po nejse sjam mar ndonjiher me Tv satelitor ose kto platformat e tjera(kemi internetin shyqyr).

----------


## che_guevara86

o xhori ai shoku jot u lodhka kot mer vlla 12 muaj X 5 euro ben 60 euro me mire ta blej keshtu se nja 120 euro ben me duket a 150 . Sa te presesh te te vine kodet te iku portokallia :P :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

prandaj nuk  bejme prokopi ne shqiptaret  se i bejme llogarit  keshtu  si ty, pak te duket ty  te kursesh 90 euro...

----------

